# The Stalking ooc



## Zenkiki (Oct 21, 2018)

For people in the "The Stalking" rp if you are new to it message me if I dont get you name added to the list right after this post


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi all!    I'm glad you like my idea of a stalking RP.  Zenkiki made this so we can talk and chat and it won't distratc from the story.

Thanks!


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 21, 2018)

I am actually surprised this many people are coming into it. First it was just us two @Zenkiki and @Wulf Canavar then @HistoricalyIncorrect  and @zyther kaldrok. Then we got @Ravofox, @TacomaTheDeer and @Simo Welcome new blood @TR273 and @Pogo


----------



## Simo (Oct 21, 2018)

Seemed like a fun idea! I am pretty sleepy here...getting over a cold....but will post more on Monday : )


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 21, 2018)

Sounded pretty fun to me too!
Hope there will be more prey species though 
>_<


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 21, 2018)

Speaking of prey... Wulf what are we going to do with them once we catch them? Like are we killing them and then they are out. Transforming them or what?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 21, 2018)

@Ravofox, @zyther kaldrok 

Hey there.   Wulf has "The Hunger" and it is a form of lycanthropy that drives him to eat people and spread the disease.  Zenkiki wrote it as her Kitty becoming a wild cat form.

So, if you want, now that she attacked and wounded you, you can gain The Hunger too if you'd like.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 21, 2018)

Well, I thought my 

CENSORED!!   SCENE OF INDESCRIBABLE VIOLENCE!!

was a pretty good way to handle it.   Hunting to eat and spread The Hunger.  If you don't want to get eaten, write your character staying safe somehow.   Or if you get caught, you can write that you morph into some kind of predator or monster and join the pack.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 21, 2018)

Maybe the last one to get caught wins, and they start off the next round as the first of the new pack


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 21, 2018)

Unless we get new blood


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 21, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Maybe the last one to get caught wins, and they start off the next round as the first of the new pack


Wonder what would happen if I won >:3


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 21, 2018)

You could trample everyone..


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2018)

oops, didn't realize there was a discussion about this


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 22, 2018)

*sneeze*

Uh... what?


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 22, 2018)

bless you! It's to talk about stuff related to the rp


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 22, 2018)

I know Ravo, I know

I just hope it will go better than my last duel rp

Seriously there is nothing worse in duel rp than hypocrytical partner


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 22, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I know Ravo, I know
> 
> I just hope it will go better than my last duel rp
> 
> Seriously there is nothing worse in duel rp than hypocrytical partner



People sometimes get carried away with their own desires I guess.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 22, 2018)

This sounds like it might be a bit of fun. How would it work for a creature of my stature (and generally flippant nature but I’ll try to keep a lid on that) because whilst the idea of a weremouse is entertaining I don’t see how I could be effectively attacked and survive.


----------



## Simo (Oct 22, 2018)

TR273 said:


> This sounds like it might be a bit of fun. How would it work for a creature of my stature (and generally flippant nature but I’ll try to keep a lid on that) because whilst the idea of a weremouse is entertaining I don’t see how I could be effectively attacked and survive.


 
Aw, I think you should just jump in, and see what happens! You'd a fun addition, to have around : )


----------



## TR273 (Oct 22, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, I think you should just jump in, and see what happens! You'd a fun addition, to have around : )


Alright, brace yourselves.


----------



## Simo (Oct 22, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Alright, brace yourselves.


 
To be honest, I'm hoping for some flippancy, here! : P


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

A little silliness is okay it helps make the whole rp unique but as it does need some realistic nature so it's not unbelievable. Go ahead and make an intro post and see what happens. Just give a little time between posts so you are not powering the rp timeline.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

“Dumb prey”
I’ll have you know, I am a smart creature! 
Ooh, lights!


----------



## TR273 (Oct 22, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> A little silliness is okay it helps make the while rp unique but as it does need some realistic nature so it's not unbelievable. Go ahead and make an intro post and see what happens. Just give a little time between posts so you are not powering the rp timeline.


Ok done it, sorry it's a wall of text I got a bit carried away, anything else will be shorter.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> “Dumb prey”
> I’ll have you know, I am a smart creature!
> Ooh, lights!


If only I could swim you would be my jacket. 


TR273 said:


> Ok done it, sorry it's a wall of text I got a bit carried away, anything else will be shorter.


I like the intro other than I dont know if wulf would turn and chase you since he was focused on Historically.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

With the poll is there a way to see who chose what? Because I did the bottom choice for those that didnt want to be transformed what's so ever so they would need to atleast say it. I'm assuming it is either Tacoma or Simo


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> With the poll is there a way to see who chose what? Because I did the bottom choice for those that didnt want to be transformed what's so ever so they would need to atleast say it. I'm assuming it is either Tacoma or Simo


Wasn’t me, I don’t know if seeing who picked what is an option though


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

Okay thanks for a little clarification. I hope to see you dead before the hourglass resets the world.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Okay thanks for a little clarification. I hope to see you dead before the hourglass resets the world.


Quite the compliment :’D


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Quite the compliment :’D


I do try to please


----------



## TR273 (Oct 22, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> If only I could swim you would be my jacket.
> 
> I like the intro other than I dont know if wulf would turn and chase you since he was focused on Historically.


I agree with you on that, but I did get a little carried away and probably abused my artistic licence.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

TR273 said:


> I agree with you on that, but I did get a little carried away and probably abused my artistic licence.


If you want you can say I chased you from the river since I wasn't in a hunt again yet


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

And how is the rp from a newer person joining in?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2018)

Just caught up with the reading. 

:> i gotta say. This rp session looks like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 22, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> If you want you can say I chased you from the river since I wasn't in a hunt again yet


Well reading it back I don’t ‘specifically’ state Wulf is the one chasing me he just sees me and I’m running before I see him move so Wulf sees me, then sees you and signals you to get me. Yep this works fine. 


Zenkiki said:


> And how is the rp from a newer person joining in?


Well it’s been a few years since my last RP but so far it’s fine.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> And how is the rp from a newer person joining in?


Looks like fun!


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Well reading it back I don’t ‘specifically’ state Wulf is the one chasing me he just sees me and I’m running before I see him move so Wulf sees me, then sees you and signals you to get me. Yep this works fine.
> 
> Well it’s been a few years since my last RP but so far it’s fine.



Okay we will work with that instead I'll make my response post in a bit.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 22, 2018)

Does 'the hunger' necessarily mean you turn into a wolf? This has been quite fun btw^^


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Does 'the hunger' necessarily mean you turn into a wolf? This has been quite fun btw^^


I believe it just makes you feral and love to hunt. Blood is the one thing you crave. That and to spread it.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

@Ravofox , He is watching from
_Across _the river, don’t forget that, don’t want you to fall in


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 22, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> @Ravofox , He is watching from
> _Across _the river, don’t forget that, don’t want you to fall in



oops! Foxes can swin though!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> oops! Foxes can swin though!


He must be a great swimmer then! It’s going quite fast!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

And btw, could you put this under one of the same tags the rp has @Zenkiki ? That way it’s easier to flip in between the two


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> And btw, could you put this under one of the same tags the rp has @Zenkiki ? That way it’s easier to flip in between the two


Should have all of them now.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Should have all of them now.


Thanks!


----------



## TR273 (Oct 23, 2018)

Odd question here, what does OOC stand for? Sorry some of the terminology is a little unfamiliar to me.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 23, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Odd question here, what does OOC stand for? Sorry some of the terminology is a little unfamiliar to me.



good question, i learnt it once but i've forgotten XD


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 23, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Odd question here, what does OOC stand for? Sorry some of the terminology is a little unfamiliar to me.





Ravofox said:


> good question, i learnt it once but i've forgotten XD


Out
Of
Character


----------



## TR273 (Oct 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Out
> Of
> Character


Ah! thanks, as we used to say in IT 'too many TLA's around (three lettered abbreviations).


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 23, 2018)

Wow, things are getting exciting here, I see.   I don't have time to do it justice with a full post.





Ravofox said:


> Does 'the hunger' necessarily mean you turn into a wolf? This has been quite fun btw^^



The Hunger was originally to spread the disease among humans and make them were wolves.   Zenkiki having a cat character meant she wanted to stay a cat, so she wrote that she became a big vicious cat.

So it's changed a bit.

You could become a wolf if you want to, or become a feral, monstrous version of your normal animal.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 23, 2018)

im going chaotic neutral for this rp


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 23, 2018)

@Simo if your spray cures the hunger and you have a limitless source how do we spread the hunger?


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 23, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> @Simo if your spray cures the hunger and you have a limitless source how do we spread the hunger?



I think he has a special batch, that insn't infinite


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2018)

Break his sciencey stuff 


Feels a lot like a game of freeze tag but with factions and instead of freezing you join a side.


----------



## Simo (Oct 23, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> @Simo if your spray cures the hunger and you have a limitless source how do we spread the hunger?



As Ravo says....not limitless and not always 100% effective. But close!


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> As Ravo says....not limitless and not always 100% effective. But close!


So it might not cure the inflicted that had it for a while?


----------



## TR273 (Oct 23, 2018)

That is normally how these things play out, the more recent recruits/victims can be cured or ‘snapped out of it’ in some way but the Patriarch is normally made of sterner stuff and has to be taking down the old fashioned way.

(Or with a Calvary charge, I think @Simo and @TacomaTheDeer know what I’m talking about.)


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 23, 2018)

Are we having it where it is possible for us to win or is it going to be that we die? Either way could be fun to go towards but it could change a few things.


----------



## Simo (Oct 23, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> So it might not cure the inflicted that had it for a while?



Well, I was thinking for good, if it takes, but that they could be reinfected. Although, once chnaged to skunks, they could also drink my serum, and change others. A skunk, though, can only spray a say 2-5 blasts, depending on how large, and then, it takes them a week, to recharge...so sorta like in the wild, I see it like that.

So I suppose one could become a skunk, or, if things went bad, they could even end up as...a wereskunk!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 23, 2018)

we could also make it where this cure is incompatible with some and it renders them immobile or catatonic


----------



## Simo (Oct 23, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> we could also make it where this cure is incompatible with some and it renders them immobile or catatonic



 Or else, really, really ticklish!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 23, 2018)

or both


----------



## TR273 (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm going to be a bit spotty on updating for the next few days because of work. I've got the phone with me but it's not the easiest way to type.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2018)

I broke the science stuff  better conserve what you have or you'll be out before you know it.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 24, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I broke the science stuff  better conserve what you have or you'll be out before you know it.


We still have my watermelon trap, quake in fear.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2018)

TR273 said:


> We still have my watermelon trap, quake in fear.


Quake in fear, Never!


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 24, 2018)

*i came from nowhere, standing in a shadow*


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2018)

Heyo, whytio. Whatcha doin in the shadows pal. You interested in the stalking rp?


----------



## TR273 (Oct 24, 2018)

So we now have a half-fox/half-skunk, with the Hunger walking around, this should be interesting (I should probable set more melon traps).


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 24, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Break his sciencey stuff
> 
> 
> Feels a lot like a game of freeze tag but with factions and instead of freezing you join a side.




Yes, tthat's the idea.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 24, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Are we having it where it is possible for us to win or is it going to be that we die? Either way could be fun to go towards but it could change a few things.




We should be able to win.  It should be very hard to cure the Hunger.  I like Simo' s writing, but it shouldn't be so easy to cure.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 24, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> We should be able to win.  It should be very hard to cure the Hunger.  I like Simo' s writing, but it shouldn't be so easy to cure.


How are we winning right now...


----------



## TR273 (Oct 24, 2018)

Just throwing my two shillings in here, but maybe the hunger can be cured by a rare herb but a side effect of the hunger causes its victims to guard said herb to prevent a cure. Maybe the hunger is an intelligent virus. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 24, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> How are we winning right now...


If you are coming in you are more than likely uninfected and you have a lot more people on the un-infected side.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 25, 2018)

Quick question for @Pogo . Do you mind being hit in the face by a large over-ripe watermelon? It’s just so I can plan out my next response, but I'll need to see how @zyther kaldrok  reacts to your attack.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm just standing motionless.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 25, 2018)

TR273 said:


> Quick question for @Pogo . Do you mind being hit in the face by a large over-ripe watermelon? It’s just so I can plan out my next response, but I'll need to see how @zyther kaldrok  reacts to your attack.


Hahaha. Alright go for it. Dont worry about trying anything with me during an rp, I roll with the punches even if theyre made of watermelon.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 25, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Hahaha. Alright go for it. Dont worry about trying anything with me during an rp, I roll with the punches even if theyre made of watermelon.


Ok Thanks, I just thought I'd better ask first. As Winston Churchill once said ‘When you have to hit a man with a watermelon, it cost nothing to be polite.’


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 27, 2018)

Ok, I'm looking for the next phase of this RP.   If we want to make this a game like tag, then the last person to get tagged wins, and would start the next round.

If we want it to be a story, then the we need to pick a direction.   I think I might introduce a town and a mechanism to fight over whether the town is getting converted to were-creatures or not.


We've got these people in it.  Correct me if I got anything wrong.


On The Hunger were-team we've got:
Wulf Canavar
@Zenkiki 
@zyther kaldrok 
@Pogo 
@Ravofox  (I think I've turned him back to the bad side)



On the free team we've got:
@Simo 
@HistoricalyIncorrect 
@TR273 
@whyt31 
@TacomaTheDeer


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Ok, I'm looking for the next phase of this RP.   If we want to make this a game like tag, then the last person to get tagged wins, and would start the next round.
> 
> If we want it to be a story, then the we need to pick a direction.   I think I might introduce a town and a mechanism to fight over whether the town is getting converted to were-creatures or not.
> 
> ...



Ah, OK, looks good! Got a bit busy with some things, but I shall get a post up in the RP part later tonight...long live The Free Team!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Ok, I'm looking for the next phase of this RP.   If we want to make this a game like tag, then the last person to get tagged wins, and would start the next round.
> 
> If we want it to be a story, then the we need to pick a direction.   I think I might introduce a town and a mechanism to fight over whether the town is getting converted to were-creatures or not.
> 
> ...


hey um is it ok that im fighting the hunger or atleast suppresing it i dont want to kill my mouse friend


----------



## Pogo (Oct 27, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> hey um is it ok that im fighting the hunger or atleast suppresing it i dont want to kill my mouse friend


I dont see why not, But i'd imagine you'll still be able to spread it like a carrier.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 27, 2018)

oooo im like a conscious zombie neat


----------



## TR273 (Oct 27, 2018)

I like the story idea I think it would go further, a ‘tag game’ has the danger of descending into another forum game (not that there is anything wrong with the forum games).


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 27, 2018)

Ah, i haven't been responding cause i was really busy lately. Hope i haven't missed too much!


----------



## TR273 (Oct 28, 2018)

@Ravofox
Who are you calling vulnerable and tasty.
*Prepares the watermelon.*


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 28, 2018)

TR273 said:


> @Ravofox
> Who are you calling vulnerable and tasty.
> *Prepares the watermelon.*



o-oh! Better set a mouse trap


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 30, 2018)

Ooops! @zyther kaldrok i think i accidentaly blocked you! Sorry!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 30, 2018)

Hmm... it seems that bobcat grows wilder. Now I wonder should I add him to team or should I attempt to hunt everyone down


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 30, 2018)

you can resist the hunger @HistoricalyIncorrect you just have to fight for it and @Ravofox its all good


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 30, 2018)

what kind of hunger-


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 30, 2018)

it is a disease a thirst to cause pain and spread insanity


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2018)

General hunger, pushed to a violent  extreme. Lust for blood and flesh, Kinda like a zombie, at least thats how im playing it.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> General hunger, pushed to a violent  extreme. Lust for blood and flesh, Kinda like a zombie, at least thats how im playing it.




Yes, imagine if lycanthropy of werewolves was spreadable by injury, a curse that infects you like a disease.   You become a werewolf too.

When someone with The Hunger hunts prey, you either eat them, or injure them enough to spread The Hunger to them.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 30, 2018)

@Ravofox 
You really don’t want this photograph, it’s out of focus and you have the derp face.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 31, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> hey um is it ok that im fighting the hunger or atleast suppresing it i dont want to kill my mouse friend



Feel free to play it how you want, for sure.  Also, since @Zenkiki decided to come right back after getting gobbled up, she established that you don't actually have to die.  So you can write something about killing him, and he can regenerate.   Or you can wound him and give him The Hunger.

Whatever works for ya!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello everyone, mind if I join the hunt?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 1, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Hello everyone, mind if I join the hunt?


It is an open rp. Feel free to do so


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok looks like you're in trouble!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

im weak tired and trying to fight off a hunger curse yes i am. but im not down completly


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

oooo massive change @HistoricalyIncorrect  i like it


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> oooo massive change @HistoricalyIncorrect  i like it


I have more characters than a polite bobcat 

I have only changed the character's attitude to my other almost completely wild and feral one


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

nice


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

@whyt31 didn't you had a knife or something to pierce the bobcat's heart?


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> @whyt31 didn't you had a knife or something to pierce the bobcat's heart?


No, it was a pillow


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> No, it was a pillow


Then smother him! Make his eyes fill with blood when he will starve for this one gasp of air. That last sweet soothing taste of O2 that would never come to him!


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Then smother him! Make his eyes fill with blood when he will starve for this one gasp of air. That last sweet soothing taste of O2 that would never come to him!


Sure....


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

Come on @Ravofox... do something 

*Evil laughter*


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Come on @Ravofox... do something
> 
> *Evil laughter*



i'm writing it


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

Feels strange to turn Eastern European nobleman in blood thirsty animal... but I like it and I am making it canon in stories now 

Here, a little celebration for this


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

well damn @HistoricalyIncorrect you just wrecked @Ravofox good thing i can suppress my hunger which i believe @whyt31 can do aswell


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

Then you better release it as absolutely everyone in the rp is on my hitlist now


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> well damn @HistoricalyIncorrect you just wrecked @Ravofox good thing i can suppress my hunger which i believe @whyt31 can do aswell


_oh_


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

i dont think @Wulf Canavar will like that @HistoricalyIncorrect  he is there


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

@whyt31 Bobcats are not evil...






...I am evil


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

your not evil your just mad with bloodlust


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> your not evil your just mad with bloodlust


Then I would stop after getting fed... I will not stop until everyone will be ripped to shreds though 


*Evil laughter*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Then I would stop after getting fed... I will not stop until everyone will be ripped to shreds though
> 
> 
> *Evil laughter*


indeed i see a duel in the future where both of us die then assasins creed music plays


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

the sad theme with us being on the blood soaked ground the rain wasking away all the blood freeing us from this nightmare


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> the sad theme with us being on the blood soaked ground the rain wasking away all the blood freeing us from this nightmare


Nightmare?

Boy... I will make sure to live until every single player will get drowned in his own guts... before ripping my own throat out... to cover myself with even more blood!






I need to go to doctor


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

I need to go to the doctor too


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Then I would stop after getting fed... I will not stop until everyone will be ripped to shreds though
> 
> 
> *Evil laughter*


I will just be standing.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 6, 2018)

It’s amazing what you miss when you go to a con.  I’ve decided to give myself a small injury because I felt I was getting things a little too easy. I’m still toying with the idea of becoming infected, I’m just not sure how a four inch Were-mouse would work.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

If i wasnt already commited to playing the role. I would have went for the cheese burger.



Spoiler: ??


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> If i wasnt already commited to playing the role. I would have went for the cheese burger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my cheese burger!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> That's my cheese burger!


You're gunna share right? ଲ( ⓛ ω ⓛ *)ଲ


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

@Pogo
Ok I’m not sure how I’m going to survive this one, I may have written myself into a corner. I have a plan (it’s just not a very good one.)


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

TR273 said:


> @Pogo
> Ok I’m not sure how I’m going to survive this one, I may have written myself into a corner. I have a plan (it’s just not a very good one.)


I'll give you a choice, i could go easy on you for being nobel enough to help ravo, or i could stick the landing and see things thru.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

Actually i retract that offer . @TR273

>:3 good luck.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Actually i retract that offer . @TR273
> 
> >:3 good luck.


Smeg!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

Welp little mouse looks like your safe for now. Lucky you. :J


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

That was the best plan I could come up with in the absence of two zeppelins a smoke machine and some bees.

That was a lot of fun thank you for being a worthy adversary

Until we meet again (salutes)


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 7, 2018)

Sorry guys for missing so much, i was gonna reply but forgot! At least you two got to have a big scuffle without me intruding though!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Sorry guys for missing so much, i was gonna reply but forgot! At least you two got to have a big scuffle without me intruding though!


No worries. ^^ looks like you got spared thanks to tr273... (Imma start calling him Tret)


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> No worries. ^^ looks like you got spared thanks to tr273... (Imma start calling him Tret)



I am eternally greatful to him. Hope the photo he got of you was flattering


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I am eternally greatful to him. Hope the photo he got of you was flattering


that didnt even cross my mind.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 7, 2018)

I love the fact you guys are having fun with this.  I've fallen a bit behind, being busy with work and such.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I am eternally greatful to him. Hope the photo he got of you was flattering


You’re very welcome (also it’s not, the pose is dynamic, his teeth glow in the night but he ended up with ‘googly eyes’).



Pogo said:


> No worries. ^^ looks like you got spared thanks to tr273... (Imma start calling him Tret)


Yey! I got a nickname, have this on me.



I seem to be a Chaotic Good character in this.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 8, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I love the fact you guys are having fun with this.  I've fallen a bit behind, being busy with work and such.



I’m happy you created this RP it’s a lot of fun and I am trying out a different type of writing.

A quick question, my character isn’t infected but I have just bitten @Pogo who is infected, am I now infected or does it only work if I am bitten?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2018)

TR273 said:


> You’re very welcome (also it’s not, the pose is dynamic, his teeth glow in the night but he ended up with ‘googly eyes’).
> 
> 
> Yey! I got a nickname, have this on me.
> ...


Thanks for the berg :3


TR273 said:


> I’m happy you created this RP it’s a lot of fun and I am trying out a different type of writing.
> 
> A quick question, my character isn’t infected but I have just bitten @Pogo who is infected, am I now infected or does it only work if I am bitten?


Only if it draws blood. You can decide if it did or not. : P


----------



## TR273 (Nov 8, 2018)

I’ll stay uninfected for the time being but there may have been some contamination so I may be slightly changed or at least have this as an option if I need it.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 9, 2018)

you dont kill me without my conscent!!!!!!!! but yeah zythers evolved maybe or this is his last hurrah 
eitheer way im killing that bobcat


----------



## TR273 (Nov 9, 2018)

Yey! You're not dead, this should make things interesting.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 9, 2018)

i only permanently die when i also consent little mouse and when i do die im bringing in my other sona DAZ


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

hello! I am new here, and it's nice to find an rp that is normal. Everyone else is doing sex stuff, and I just wanna be a deer for a few hours, I don't wanna do any of that kinda stuff. Like maybe go on a fantasy adventure or graze in a field of grass all peaceful and shit. You know?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> hello! I am new here, and it's nice to find an rp that is normal. Everyone else is doing sex stuff, and I just wanna be a deer for a few hours, I don't wanna do any of that kinda stuff. Like maybe go on a fantasy adventure or graze in a field of grass all peaceful and shit. You know?


I know what you mean. Just rp for fun, and focus on something other than the labido. This rp seems to be kinda wild. There are predators and prey roaming around. The setting is a forest atm. Something called the hunger infects preds and even prey animals/anthro to crave meat/blood.
Not sure how you feel about that tho but 
Not everyone is infected.

Also hey its another deer. Say hi @TacomaTheDeer


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

yay another deer! It's so hard finding other deer, everyone wants to be something cool like a dragon or a wolf. Hello other deer!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> I know what you mean. Just rp for fun, and focus on something other than the labido. This rp seems to be kinda wild. There are predators and prey roaming around. The setting is a forest atm. Something called the hunger infects preds and even prey animals/anthro to crave meat/blood.
> Not sure how you feel about that tho but
> Not everyone is infected.
> 
> Also hey its another deer. Say hi @TacomaTheDeer





Liseran Thistle said:


> yay another deer! It's so hard finding other deer, everyone wants to be something cool like a dragon or a wolf. Hello other deer!


Heyo! :3


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

so how's it going with everyone? I just finished watching a letsplay of deltarune, and now I can't sleep, because toby fox is a mad man...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> so how's it going with everyone? I just finished watching a letsplay of deltarune, and now I can't sleep, because toby fox is a mad man...


Doing fine. Yup. Did a few doodles, watched a movie, bumming around lpw.

Just killing time till the next work week starts.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> so how's it going with everyone? I just finished watching a letsplay of deltarune, and now I can't sleep, because toby fox is a mad man...


Doing alright, Not doing much either :u


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Doing fine. Yup. Did a few doodles, watched a movie, bumming around lpw.
> 
> Just killing time till the next work week starts.



cool, still having existential thoughts about whether my choices matter in this world or not.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> cool, still having existential thoughts about whether my choices matter in this world or not.


Let me save you a lot of trouble.
They do and they dont. :J
Just do what you want to do, just dont be a nuisance. A little consideration of others is all this world really needs.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

Hopefully another user with the hunger will decide to go dear hunting. Should be fun to see. =w=


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Hopefully another user with the hunger will decide to go dear hunting. Should be fun to see. =w=


*deer
(Sorry, had to correct there : p)


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

Might have to put this in pause for now ^^ @TacomaTheDeer @Liseran Thistle 

But @CrookedCroc was readying up for a hunt last i checked. They're not online atm but they might be tomorrow.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

yeah okay, I'm getiting tired too, lol.

see ya!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 18, 2018)

(Same here, good run so far! See you later!)


----------



## TR273 (Nov 19, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> so how's it going with everyone? I just finished watching a letsplay of deltarune, and now I can't sleep, because toby fox is a mad man...


Good Morning
And welcome new person.  Everything is fine on this side of the pond, I've been busy down my ink mine (drawing), watching old TV shows and other things.
Have fun


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2018)

yo what's good everybody?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 19, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> yo what's good everybody?


Work had a pot luck. All i brought was an appetite. It was a good day.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2018)

damn I feel you. All I've been doing is contemplating deltarune again, I'm getting my theories in order for chapter 2. Oh, also I started on a little short story with Zachariah and Peter, two other oc's of mine but it's going slow.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh my, I've missed so much! @TR273 am I still with you?


----------



## TR273 (Nov 20, 2018)

@Ravofox Yes I'm standing in front of you.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 20, 2018)

TR273 said:


> @Ravofox Yes I'm standing in front of you.



Very gallant of you sir!

Anything I really need to know before I get back in?


----------



## TR273 (Nov 20, 2018)

Not really, my last two posts stand, I haven't noticed the blood on my face yet and I'm just waiting for @zyther kaldrok to turn up.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 20, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> hello! I am new here, and it's nice to find an rp that is normal. Everyone else is doing sex stuff, and I just wanna be a deer for a few hours, I don't wanna do any of that kinda stuff. Like maybe go on a fantasy adventure or graze in a field of grass all peaceful and shit. You know?




Yep yep.  Hi there!  Welcome!

I could use a deer to hunt....

Posting....

-Wulf


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 20, 2018)

@TR273 that wasnt @Ravofox  that took my eye that was @Pogo


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh fug, looks like I fell quite behind, sorry.
Gonna try to catch up with you guys


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 20, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Oh fug, looks like I fell quite behind, sorry.
> Gonna try to catch up with you guys


It’s fine, pretty sure we’ve all fell behind at some point :u


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 20, 2018)

its the good i fell behind aswell. still gonna try to help u my croc ally


----------



## TR273 (Nov 20, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @TR273 that wasnt @Ravofox  that took my eye that was @Pogo


Oops, I forgot I'll make a correction.
edit
Fixed it


----------



## TR273 (Nov 21, 2018)

@Ravofox  Yes you’re right guilt does not make for a good seasoning for mice, sage, parsley and mint on the other hand...


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 21, 2018)

TR273 said:


> @Ravofox  Yes you’re right guilt does not make for a good seasoning for mice, sage, parsley and mint on the other hand...



Hehe, don't give me ideas!!!
It's also hard to savour a meal with a destroyed cranium XD


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 21, 2018)

i am basically  a walking corpse trying to help a mouse a lobotimized mouse and maybe a skunk but not sure if hes dead or not


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 21, 2018)

Grin


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 21, 2018)

dont let that suggest that we are just meat @Wulf Canavar even a lobotomized fox can have its day


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 21, 2018)

I just liked the description, that's all.

Grin

-Wulf


----------



## Pogo (Nov 21, 2018)

@TR273

I'd be wetting my self if i we're in your position. Not only are they all predators but they all got the hunger! xD


----------



## TR273 (Nov 21, 2018)

@Pogo
I’ve just reached that point, the absolute exhaustion stage. I’m curious to see where we end up. Besides @Ravofox seems to have shaken the hunger for now and I plan to keep @zyther kaldrok  between me and @CrookedCroc . Also if I wander off alone I might run into you again, I’ve already escaped twice third time I might not be so lucky.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 21, 2018)

hey im his friend @Pogo im just not all there mentally and VERY physically


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 21, 2018)

Nice post, @Liseran Thistle !

Ill have to do it justice with my next one!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 21, 2018)

lol, okay then, good luck!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 22, 2018)

wanted to introduce hoomans into this givin most of us here are feral i think


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 23, 2018)

just so you know @Ravofox i wasnt trying to eat the kid i gasped in shock and because of my basiclly falling apart body my jaw slacked open. sorry if i got you confused


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 23, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> just so you know @Ravofox i wasnt trying to eat the kid i gasped in shock and because of my basiclly falling apart body my jaw slacked open. sorry if i got you confused



That's fine Zyther, I knew you weren't, I took him because I could see he was scared by you


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 23, 2018)

oh ok i thought you thought i was going to eat him.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 23, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok Thank You for pulling what's left of me out of there, I owe you.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 23, 2018)

why would i not little mouse?


----------



## TR273 (Nov 23, 2018)

Still it’s much appreciated

I’m just going to say I haven’t just been infected I was infected when I bit Pogo but because it entered more slowly I feel that my body has had time to adapt to it rather than the hunger flooding my system in a savage attack and overwhelming me.
(Does that make sense?)


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 23, 2018)

yeah


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 24, 2018)

Just posted, warning; it’s a little long though. Hope there aren’t too many errors


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 25, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Just posted, warning; it’s a little long though. Hope there aren’t too many errors


No worries man!

@Liseran Thistle Post is up, back to you.

I love Umbra by the way.   Looking forward to how it all turns out.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 27, 2018)

@Liseran Thistle 
Love your posts!   Back to you again.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 27, 2018)

Wolf Fight! Wolf Fight! Wolf Fight!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 27, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Wolf Fight! Wolf Fight! Wolf Fight!


I feel like this is a thought deer furs have often 
I saw your post btw, will be posting shortly


----------



## TR273 (Nov 27, 2018)

I’m enjoying reading the turn this has taken, a lot of good writing and tension

Good work by @Liseran Thistle and @Wulf Canavar


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 27, 2018)

TR273 said:


> I’m enjoying reading the turn this has taken, a lot of good writing and tension
> 
> Good work by @Liseran Thistle and @Wulf Canavar


Seconded! We could learn from them!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 27, 2018)

d'aw shucks, you make me blush!

on an even better note, my birthday is coming up this week! I'm turning 17, and I'm also gonna go see wreck it ralph 2 this weekend, so no spoilers if you've seen it!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 27, 2018)

also there's a post up.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 27, 2018)

TR273 said:


> I’m enjoying reading the turn this has taken, a lot of good writing and tension
> 
> Good work by @Liseran Thistle and @Wulf Canavar





TacomaTheDeer said:


> Seconded! We could learn from them!



Thanks guys!  Glad you like it.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 27, 2018)

@Liseran Thistle 
Great,  creepy post!  I love it!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> There are few who remained uncontaminated in the village. Those who did not flee soon became aware of the hunger. To those still holding on to there sanity Questions we're raised. Where did this hunger come from? How could this happen? This couldnt be an isolated incident.
> The cat had helped turn this once peaceful village upside down.
> With fur tinged red with blood we find him secluded, gorging himself with what appears to be someones severed arm.
> "This had to be some sort of nightmare" its tearing up.
> "How long has it been? Weeks... days... Why can't I stop..."



@Pogo.    Love the severed arm bit!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @Pogo.    Love the severed arm bit!


Yea me too.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 3, 2018)

@whyt31 are you stalking me little one cause if you are it will end in much blood


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 3, 2018)

_I'm sorry, I just thought i would fit in...)_


----------



## Pogo (Dec 3, 2018)

What would you do if you caught the yeen @whyt31?

Think about that and write it down.
:}


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 3, 2018)

_.................This is hard. I would cuddle it but i try not to. _


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 3, 2018)

um just so u know this yeen has shed his skin grown to the size of a small car and has lost his mind. u could try for the cuddles but its a 70 30 chance your will end up as a smear on the ground


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 3, 2018)

_...I would kinda have a little smear-_


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 4, 2018)

Still participating, just been busy lately
@Liseran Thistle if you want to keep dragging Tacoma around, I don’t mind lol


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 5, 2018)

don't worry, zach brought him to the basements lol.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't know why I stopped getting notifications from the thread. Gonna try to catch up again, sorry guys


----------



## TR273 (Dec 5, 2018)

It seems to be a bit selective abut what it reminds you of, I’ve just missed two and a half pages of ‘last post wins’ but I keep getting reminders about ‘open chat’ which I posted in once.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 5, 2018)

_pops into au_ Hello!


----------



## TR273 (Dec 5, 2018)

Skylar2505 said:


> _pops into au_ Hello!


Hello


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 5, 2018)

Soooo…. what's this pace??


----------



## TR273 (Dec 5, 2018)

You're in the ‘out of character’ chat thread for the ‘The Stalking RP’ its an open RP about getting infected by a sickness called ‘The Hunger’ if you want to join feel free.

The Stalking link : forums.furaffinity.net: The Stalking


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ooooo… my type of RP!


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 5, 2018)

"Also, look behind you." Skylar points out.


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2018)

Maybe some characters won't get the hunger.


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 5, 2018)

Is anyone else getting an Ice Age vibe with the situation with the child? This would be purrfect for a certain saber-toothed cat


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 6, 2018)

Jesus, it is quite difficult to actually play the maniac


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 6, 2018)

also the fact that I can not really keep the track of the rp makes quite difficult for me to cooperate so I am sorry if I mess things up every now and then :/


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 6, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> also the fact that I can not really keep the track of the rp makes quite difficult for me to cooperate so I am sorry if I mess things up every now and then :/



No worries bud! I've had big breaks so I know what it's like to have to catch up^^


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 7, 2018)

Should be back in action now, was kinda busy with this week!


----------



## TR273 (Dec 7, 2018)

Owing to a busted laptop and a somewhat patched together Internet I’m going quiet until I get a new one.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 15, 2018)

I’m not dead, I swear!
I was ambushed by finals week, but emerged victorious! This is still going, right?


----------



## TR273 (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm back! I'll get caught up and put a post up on Tuesday.


----------

